# Cable Channel Hangs...



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

I know I saw these in a thread a while back and can't for the life of me find them. 

As I remember they hung sideways off a board and were orange. They have 4 or 5 channels to separate the cables during a run and have a snap top to allow you to open/add/remove cables.

I was going to use them for running speaker and cat 6 under my house.

Anyone?

Thanks
Mark Santora


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I remember Anthony mentioning cableorganizer.com a while back.

http://cableorganizer.com/cord-covers/


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen those. I actually found a picture of it. Does this help anyone out. I can't find it at HD or Lowes.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a whole box of them that my cuz gave me (an electrician). Not sure if you can get them at HD or Lowes but any electrical supply house should have them.

Bryan


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

bpape said:


> I have a whole box of them that my cuz gave me (an electrician). Not sure if you can get them at HD or Lowes but any electrical supply house should have them.
> 
> Bryan


Strangely, both the HD and Lowes locally don't carry them. A quick google search only pulled up a few places that do stock them. I ordered a few boxes from Ace Hardware Outlet. Should be here in time for next weekend. that gives me 7 days to finish up the under the house cable runs.


----------

